# Small murals



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Two images from my home. One's in the kitchen & other's my wife's bathroom.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Really nice Sorin.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Those are lovely!

I've thought about doing that. When you're a kid, it is bad to draw on walls....now I'm thinking it might be really fun.


----------

